# I want your links



## Thorne (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey STPers, 
If you have a personal website that is related to your lifestyle choice, or you have an online store, I want your links to add to the Houseless Not Homeless Project website's Link's Pages. 
I currently do not have any categories set up besides "Useful links FOR Travelers" and "Useful Links BY Travelers".

The way that I decide to organize the links beyond that will depend on the content of the links received. 

Also, if you know of any resources, anywhere in the world that are traveler friendly, I want those too. 

Thx a bunch.


----------



## Tude (Aug 3, 2014)

Hai there - where you been thar woooooman?!!!!


----------



## Thorne (Aug 3, 2014)

Been Hella busy. First I had a surprise visit from some out of town family. Then, one of my Husband's "Hippie Dad's" back from when he first started everything way back in the day, died. It was natural causes, and it was expected, but still, hard and distracting. 

I have also been trying to go out and hand out ice-cold water for a few hours during the hottest part of the day. We have had record highs. 
I even had a bought of heat stroke on my way to the doctor and I've lived in the desert for 12 years and have never had a problem. I got there and my doctor had to IV me I was so bad. 

Anyway, I am back now unless something else goes crazy.


----------



## Tude (Aug 3, 2014)

<3 <3 <3 you


----------



## hobotrucker (Aug 3, 2014)

Cool Site ! I will see what I can gather up as well. Cheers !


----------

